# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: کامپوننت تصویر چند حالته متناسب با وضعیتهای ماوس برای شبیه سازی دکمه

## mbshareat

سلام و عرض ادب خدمت همه بزرگان :قلب: 
من یه کامپوننت می خوام که در ظاهر مثل TImage باشه ولی مثل SpeedButton عمل کنه یعنی بشه یه Glyph بهش داد که سه قسمت برای حالتهای MouseOver , Mouse Down , MouseUp داشته باشه.
SpeedButton لبه داره و برای کارم مناسب نیست.
فکر کنم نوشتن این کامپوننت برای حرفه ای ها آسون باشه و کاربرد زیادی داشته باشه! :خجالت: 
من این کامپوننت رو برای شبیه سازی دکمه بدون لبه یا با لبه گرد می خوام.. :گیج:

----------

